# ASCII Tabelle darstellen



## Tito (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte die erweiterte ASCII Tabelle ausgeben...

mit 

```
for(int zahl = 0; zahl < 128; zahl++){
System.out.println("ASCII: " + (char)zahl);
}
```
lassen sich die ersten 128 Zeichen anzeigen (weil dort ASCII mit dem Unicode übereinstimmt)...
Wie lassen sich aber die Zeichen 128 - 255 darstellen???


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2008)

wieso, ist bei dir denn nichts zu sehen?


```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        System.out.println((char) 169);
    }

}
```
ergibt ©
wenns bei dir nicht kommt, dann hast du vielleicht eine Konsole, die entsprechende Zeichen nicht darstellen kann,
dann gib doch '169' aus oder beliebig anderes,
Java kann die Konsole nicht zum Zaubern bringen


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2008)

```
public class ASCIIChars {
   public ASCIIChars() {
      
      for(int i = 0; i < 256; i++) {
         System.out.print(i+": "+ (char)i +"\t");
         if((i % 8) == 0) { //Zeilenumbruch nach 8 Zeichen
            System.out.println();
         }
      }
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new ASCIIChars();
   }
}
```


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2008)

Danke!

Okay hab grad festgestellt, dass die meisten Zeichen funktionieren nur 127 bis 160 werden als ? dargestellt...
sowohl bei Eclipse 3.3.2 als auch beim JCreator....
könnt ihr mal bei euch probieren ob das auch so ist?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2008)

ist bei mir auch so, Begründung siehe oben (vermute ich)


----------



## xdavidx (29. Mai 2008)

Liegt alles daran, dass der Kommandozeileninterpreter von Ms nur ASCII mit 128 Zeichen kennt und nicht den erweiterten ASCII Code mit 256  Zeichen!


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2008)

> nur ASCII mit 128 Zeichen

aha, daran liegt es also, dass die Zeichen von 160 -256 korrekt dargestellt werden, aber nicht die von 127-160


----------



## xdavidx (29. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir nicht Oo


----------

